# Magged avet sx and mxl reels



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

when these avets are magged how many magnets are used ? and can they be adjusted ? any one useing these reels that are magged have any input , I am going to have them magged and I want to know the best way to have them magged, the sx is on a pinnacle 11'-6 4-9oz the mxl is on a 12' tica rated to 10oz.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have the SX and it is Magged,,, I had Ryan at hatteras jacks do it and now is the time to play with it to get it fine tuned in for how I throw. I know there are so many different set ups for magging the reels and I am guessing it is all in personal prefence and casting style on how many mags you put into your reel. 
There are folks out here that can help ya way better then I can so I hope they chime in and good luck.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

With the SX, I have found 2 1x4 x1/10 Lee Valley mags and a drop of Liquid Grease in the bearing is perfect. Mine are spooled with 17lb Suffix or 50lb Power Pro. I have one on one side of the frame and the other on the other side. They are are glued directly to the frame, as there is not enough room for plates or cups.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

I've cut thin, crescent shaped plates for all of mine. They are made from a very high grade of stainless steel (440 maybe?), and are mounted with silicon on the bottom half of the sideplate. On that I have a 3/8" x 1/16" magnet. Very minimal fluff and I run 20lb. Sufix Tritanium and Sufix Siege on mine. No liquid Grease, I just use a drop of the oil they came with.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Chuck, do you glue the mags to the strip or will they attach? If they attach themselves, that would work much gooder. That way you could test different combinations and match to different lines. Hmmmmm.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> Chuck, do you glue the mags to the strip or will they attach? If they attach themselves, that would work much gooder. That way you could test different combinations and match to different lines. Hmmmmm.


Tommy Wheeler & Wormy were kind enough to fix me up with a piece of very high grade stainless that a magnet would stick to. I had assumed they would stick to any grade, but that is not the case. So yes, the magnets are simply stuck to the piece under their own power...no gluing involved. It certainly does allow for "fine tuning" using different sizes of magnets.
I also used silicon to mount the plate. It will not turn brittle over time like crazy glue will. I took a few pics of one the other day. Let me know and I can send you an E-mail with the pics.


----------



## tacklejunkie (Jan 25, 2006)

anyone have info on hatteras jacks or where everyone is getting their reels magged if they arent doing them on their own??? thanks in advance!!!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

try this
http://www.hatterasjack.com/
charlie


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

*Tj*

I have two avets at HJ waiting for them to be magged I think they are the only one doing them right now or at least they are the only one that I have found to do them ... can't wait to get them back............


----------

